# MP base from scratch



## Soap_man1970 (Aug 26, 2011)

Can MP base be made from scratch? as I cant seem to find a process or recipe for it... I was thinking it  maybe like a rebatch method with the addition of glycerin or some other additive.... If it is possible I would love to know where to find the data as mp base is not vary cheap...

Thanks in advance


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 26, 2011)

This has come up before and as I remember it isn't easy or cost effective.  If you're going to the trouble to make your own soap is there a reason you wouldn't want to try cold process?  Cold process soaps contain glycerin that occurs naturally, that is to say you don't need to add glycerin to CP soap because it is already there.


----------



## Soap_man1970 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. yes I already make cp and hp but liked the idea of mp due due to it would be easier to to mold and no need to wait too cure. but guess it is two different animals.... nice thought though


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 26, 2011)

Just found this book listed in an older thread.

How to Make Melt & Pour Soap Base from Scratch: A Beginner's Guide to Melt & Pour Soap Base Manufacturing. Kayla Fioravanti.


----------



## Catmehndi (Aug 29, 2011)

I know some folks have figure out a way to do it but it's really tricky from what I understand and the time spent may be hard to recoup unless the prices of your soaps are high....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 1, 2011)

Soapman, I just found this blog   http://arte-jabon.blogspot.com/    It's in Spanish,  google will translate for me, maybe you can too.   It looks way too complicated for me, but if you really want to do it, this looks like a good result.


----------



## Araseth (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been working on a recipe for this and bought the book mentioned above and haven't found it much help. Most of the recipes aren't soap, just surfactants made into a clear or opaque bar. There is one semi-complete recipe at the end of the book that is a soap that melts at least once but it's just a starting point really for you to create your own recipe. Which is nice but would have preferred a book about soap and one recipe about surfactant bars.

Anyway I've been more successful googling and researching the properties of ingredients in melt and pour soap and finally coming up with a recipe I'd like to try. So I haven't even tried the recipe yet lol. I'm hoping to try it soon though, can't wait  Goodluck with your melt and pour journey and yeah just a lot of research is all I can suggest, the book was some help just not a lot. Oh and another thing, I'm not 100% sure but I don't think I'd be able to make my own base as cost effectively as the big manufacturers do because of buying in bulk etc. but maybe, never say never. ^_^


----------



## Alaska beauty (Oct 3, 2011)

:roll: I did hot process on this one.
30% coconut
 46% palm
 castor oil 10%
 olive 10%
 stearine 4%
 Water 22%
 Alcohol 40%
 Glycerine 15%
 Sorbitol 30% syrup + water at 10%
 NaOH look in  the calculator
  Simplest and clear home made soap base. 
Alcohol and glycerin in gel, sorbitol with water after gel. If not clear more alcohol.  Good luck.


----------

